# New Member of the Prestige Reflections Staff....



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

...my son! 

Samuel George Jones has just been born weighing in at 6lb 12oz. Within 3 days I've already taken him for a trip to Halfords, we've detailed his pram together and washed my car. He genetically already knew about the TBM but I had to pick him up on his sloppy Zym0l Carbon hand application technique!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats!!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

congratulations mate :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratultions!


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well done my 2nd Is due week today


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you both, and to your son "welcome to DW":thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Matt!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Many congratulations Matt. You taught him how to use a rotary yet?:thumb:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great news Matt and congratulations. Don't forget to pick up the Karcher Junior!!!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Matt


----------

